# AMF XI



## G_Jones (Mar 24, 2007)

Anyone going to the AMF fest this summer?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 25, 2007)

im going to try and make it out there... i haven't worked out any details yet though.


----------



## G_Jones (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you going to attend the whole thing or just stay for the weekend?


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 26, 2007)

sounds cool. might be interested. anyone want to meet up there and then head to the national rainbow gathering after? I'm thinking about going this year.


----------



## G_Jones (Mar 26, 2007)

I thought about going to the rainbow gathering but it would be cutting it close. Have they decided where they're holding it this year yet?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 26, 2007)

*G_Jones wrote:*


> I thought about going to the rainbow gathering but it would be cutting it close. Have they decided where they're holding it this year yet?



yeah, im pretty much done with rainbow.


----------



## Bendixontherails (Mar 27, 2007)

yeah... lots of hippies, but i have never made one. I have friends who go every year, and since I want to see everything I can, I figure i should check it out.


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Mar 28, 2007)

It's more of "played out" instead of "damn hippies".


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 25, 2007)

just to give an update, i WILL be coming out to amf XI this year with 3 other people. since stp fest got cancelled, i was kinda thinking it would be cool to have a stp camp or whatever where we can meet up and camp and hang out at amf... just a thought. if you're going, lemme know!


----------

